# THE ENDLESS WINTER....



## NorthernWinos (Feb 25, 2009)

This winter seems never ending....
We get a teaser, a few 'nice' days...when it melts, or almost melts...
Then, we get another slap in the face from the National Weather Service and Old Man Winter...

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAND FORKS ND
249 PM CST WED FEB 25 2009

...A VARIETY OF WINTER WEATHER WILL AFFECT THE NORTHERN PLAINS
TONIGHT AND THURSDAY...

.SNOW WILL MOVE INTO EASTERN NORTH DAKOTA AND WESTERN MINNESOTA
TONIGHT AND CONTINUE ON THURSDAY. SOME AREAS IN SOUTHEAST NORTH
DAKOTA INTO WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA ALONG AND SOUTH OF INTERSTATE
94 WILL RECEIVE UP TO 8 INCHES OF NEW SNOW. THE HIGHEST
ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO OCCUR NEAR THE NORTH AND SOUTH
DAKOTA BORDER. IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...NORTHERLY WINDS WILL
INCREASE AND CAUSE SOME BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. BITTERLY COLD
WIND CHILLS OF 25 TO 35 BELOW ZERO WILL ALSO DEVELOP IN NORTHEAST
NORTH DAKOTA AND NORTHWEST MINNESOTA TONIGHT AND CONTINUE INTO
THURSDAY MORNING.

</pre>To keep my sanity I go OnLine....check this Froum for new Posts...then I go to the Airlines Web Site and look at our tickets...Just to make sure they are for real....

And, it tells me...13 Days to Departure...
And. once again....
Life is Good!!!


----------



## pelican (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, prediction of a foot of snow they said on the news. My kids are already counting on that 2 hour late start tomorrow and the snow hasn't even begun to fly!


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 26, 2009)

You didn't keep it over there!!! It's snowing like crazy here this afternoon. Predicting 5 to 8" here in Hayward! THANKS ALOT!!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 26, 2009)

It hit 40 here today! Yipeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! 
Close to 50 tomorrow and rain! Then 20's for the next week. Gotta love this time of year.


And I almost forgot - winds ovr 50 mph. This weather really blows bigtime.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a friend driving here right now from Hayward. It's nasty cold and windy, but it has stopped actually snowing. Now we're just rearranging it with the wind.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 26, 2009)

Clear and very cold.....Good Night!!!!!


----------



## BikerShannon (Feb 26, 2009)

That is a cool picture! You should make a wine label out of it.


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 27, 2009)

It was 71 here yesterday. They are saying flurries tomorrow.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 27, 2009)

*80 predicted today, Azealas are in bloom, leaves on trees, flowers everwhere, grass green. Supposed to get cool this weekend in the 60's.*


*I hope that winter will soon be over for your Northerners!!!!*


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 27, 2009)

It's doomed to be another month of winter...
Why do we live in this God Forsaken Country???
11 Days to departure....
Life is Good!!!


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 27, 2009)

NW, The brief respite from the weather will be great but you KNOW you will be happy to return to your lovely abode!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 27, 2009)

Was -21°F this morning....didn't get much over 0° today.....

-17° already this evening....suppose to only get to -15° to -20°....

Not suppose to last many days....



The swings in temps are really hard this time of the year....the sun is
so warm during the days, you know that sap is starting to run...

Running the fans on the grain bins a lot now...the sun is warm and
shines on the sides of the bins warming them...so keep the fans running
to keep the grain cold.





This has been a really brutal winter...



Twinkle Twinkle Evening Star....


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah, the Moon smiling at Venus...and now I'm out to look at Saturn's rings, can you tell what my latest hobby is?


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 28, 2009)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> Ah, the Moon smiling at Venus...and now I'm out to look at Saturn's rings, can you tell what my latest hobby is?






Drinking too much wine????


----------



## PeterZ (Mar 2, 2009)

Our flurries predicted for Saturday turned into 18" of snow. It's still on the ground today. Why couldn't it have waited a day? I would have the day off.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2009)

We are geting 10"-15" as we speak!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 2, 2009)

its a bright sunshiny day out here, 50-60 degrees, pass the spf 45


----------



## grapeman (Mar 2, 2009)

I can put up with the horrible half inch of snow we got!


----------



## vcasey (Mar 2, 2009)

gaudet said:


> its a bright sunshiny day out here, 50-60 degrees, pass the spf 45



After the wind and rain yesterday we have cooled down to the 60s as well. Fortunately this too shall pass and we'll be back in the upper 70s and maybe even the 80s by the weekend. I'm not even going to bother putting the top up on the jeep. And yes sunscreen is standard equipment!
VPC


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 2, 2009)

We only got about 5" of snow but this morning we woke up to Minus 22F. This winter has been brutally cold but not a lot of snow!!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Mar 2, 2009)

Ours has been brutal too. Lots of snow and lots of cold. -24F this morning again. The wolves will be feasting on venison this year.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 2, 2009)

We did get 4-6" of snow a few days ago, clean and fresh....

We are on a warming trend...

Jack...we could use some wolves here...Jim left corn standing in the field to dry down till spring...saw 13 go into the fields the other night...




They have worked over the outside rows and one small patch next to the driveway...as well as eating all the crabapples that they can reach...also sharing the hay with the horses....damn thieves!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2009)

We got 8" here and they are saying now that a second wave will be coming bringing another 4"! Enough already, beware of the Ides of March!


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 2, 2009)

It is so cold that the bears won't be out by chokecherry time!!!!!


----------



## RJMehr (Mar 2, 2009)

Northern Winos said:


> We did get 4-6" og snow a few days ago, clean and fresh....



Northern Wino, I am from Glendive, Montana amd spent one winter in
Jamestown, ND. I feel for you and your winters. To get away from the
northern winters, I now live in Virginia (Washington, DC suburb). Much
nicer winters in Virginia. My parent's-in-law live in Mrytle Beach, SC, now that's living the good life.

Robert


----------



## joeswine (Mar 3, 2009)

Well its our turn in the barrel 12 inches here today in south jersey were i live thats like 10 feet any where else.......we get paralyzed in a heart beat..cabin favor in a millisecond and traumatized to numness...


wind chill to 12degrees..........i want winter to end.......


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 3, 2009)

Gee... with 40-50* highs the last couple days, and above freezing lows, I'm beginning to think about pruning!





(AHHhhhh...Montana! The Last Best Place!)


----------



## grapeman (Mar 3, 2009)

If you get too warm there Dave just come visit. Yesterday it was below 0 with about a 20-30 mph wind so it was about -20 chill. At least we only got an inch or so of the storm. Last night it was almost 0 again and today the wind blew again, but it was sunny with a high almost 10.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2009)

We were spared that second wave but the temps really dropped here and the wind makes it worse. UH, time to buy more oil!


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 4, 2009)

Rich, I'm glad it wasn't worse -- my wife got stuck in Atlanta overnight last Sunday trying to make it to Charleston, SC (for her work). From the inches of snow on the ground I was hearing up in the northeast in the early part of the week, I was almost afraid to think of what you and Al and Bilbo were going through!


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 7, 2009)

Say Northern, how close is the warmth of Mexico now?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2009)

We are in a nice warm spell today, gonna hit the lower 60's and hopefully melt all that crappy white stuff!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 7, 2009)

2½ Days.....


----------



## Bert (Mar 7, 2009)

Enjoy yourself...I'm sure you will....bring back some nice warm weather..


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 25, 2009)

And once again, it is snowing, blowing, icing, and now if you go in the ditch it's full of super cooled water! The Red River of the North is behaving badly. Bridges are closed, flood walls are up. My car pool buddy got a few miles down the road and turned around.



I believe that this is what is referred to as insult to injury. 
So for now I will sit in my home, safe and warm, and drink coffee. I may even make some nice breakfast for Poor Bert!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 25, 2009)

Wondered if you folks were seeing any of the high water. The mighty Minnesota is full here...and more commin'!


----------

